
French parliament passes porn age-verification legislation - latexr
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/07/french-parliament-passes-porn-age-verification-legislation/
======
mobilemidget
I think this will go exactly how it went in the UK, postpone, postpone,
postpone and then sort of cancelled.

